# USP Match



## Darkness (Jul 21, 2009)

Is the _USP Match_ a good gun with the added barrel length or does it merely look sexy?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Depends on what you want to use it for. It is very accurate, and with the barrel weight the recoil is very mild. For a range only gun and as an investment, it's a lot of fun to shoot, but probably has limited utility for most people.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 21, 2009)

I would imagine that the reduced recoil is good to have on a .45 ACP.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

It is good on the range.


----------

